# Swift Suntor 630L



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Can the vehicle battery be charged via the electrical hook up by leaving the internal control panel on vehicle instead of leisure mode.
Cheers


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 630L 55 plate and the manual states that only the leisure battery will charge off of the mains charger.Vehicle battery only charges off of alternator.


----------



## stevebilly (May 15, 2009)

We have an 08 plate Ace Firenza (exactly the same) and you charge the cab battery by pressing the cab button on the control panel.....red light on - charging the vehicle battery, red light off - charging the leisure battery.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

My 54plate 630L vehicle battery charges off the hook up with the control switch on vehicle. Have done it a few times.

PhilJ


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

Answer is 100% NO . We either use a fold out solar panel or trickle charge with an electronic charger . I have also found that this must be done at least once a week to avoid starting problems


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*cab battery charging*

If your control panel is the same as our bessacar one of the buttons will allow you to select leisure or engine battery if so when you select the engine battery a small red light will come on to show you you are on engine battery. if you are on hook up use the control panel to check the voltage of the engine battery. If the voltage does not increase to 13+ volts you are not able to charge it this way but on the last three swifts I have had a 1999 590RS a 2003 765 bessacar and a 2008 765 bessacar it has been possible to charge either the leisure or engine battery using this method. but only one at a time the best answer is to but a battery mate from Van Bitz this will keep your engine battery topped up automatically when on hook up and will help when off mains to prolong the charge in the engine battery. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

phil4francoise said:


> Answer is 100% NO . We either use a fold out solar panel or trickle charge with an electronic charger . I have also found that this must be done at least once a week to avoid starting problems


Are you 100% sure :? 
My 2005 Bessacarr does

On the EC200 ON HOOK UP press the battery button the red light comes on and it increases the vehicle battery voltage (charging)

When OFF HOOK UP press the battery button the red light comes on and it uses power from the vehicle battery to power the leisure side

The only issue is, if I leave it with the red light on when I start the van, It sets off a low voltage alarm, because of the power used by the starter motor ( this could be because I have disabled the habitation electric shut off signal, so that I can use all the electrical systems with the engine running)

Alan H


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies.Whwn I am on hook up and test the charge on vehicle or leisure they both go up to fully charged.Maybe I should just give it a go as it cannot do any harm,,,,,,,,,I hope.


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

phil4francoise said:


> Answer is 100% NO . We either use a fold out solar panel or trickle charge with an electronic charger . I have also found that this must be done at least once a week to avoid starting problems


Hi,The battery does seem to lose power over a week even when it has been fully charged.I thought maybe it needed replacing as it is coming up to 4 years old.
Thanks again
Anthony


----------

